# Stripping a 302



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

What is the best stripper to use to remove the paint on a 302 and also a good degreaser to remove old grease. Thank you.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I am also wanting to know about the degreaser. Just stuck a new manual and am going to install the crosswind cam today, and am wanting do degrease/regrease the whole thing.:letsdrink


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I use zippo fluid to clean old grease out of fishing reels.


----------

